# Is something wrong with Fishy?



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

Starting this morning, fishy is laying on the bottom of the 10g tank. The tank is heated and filtered at a temp. of 77 degrees. If I touch my fingers to the glass near him, he'll swim to the top of the tank, take some air, and then sink down again. What is wrong? He is eating, but he is just laying there. It seems like when he swims, he is struggling.


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

Well, I put one of the plastic bottle covering over the filter. He's swimming easier, but he would still rather lay on the bottom of the tank. Is he just resting?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Is he in your new tank? If so, there may be a build up of ammonia since its not cycled. But mine is in an uncycled tank and I haven't had any problem with my fish...yet.


----------



## JingleAllTheWay (Mar 21, 2009)

How old is he? My fish is around 4 years old and he lays on the bottom like that most of the time. It could be age...if your fish is old.


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

I just got him a few months ago, IDK his age. Is something wrong?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

An older fish will still swim around and eat. He just won't be as active and will lay on the bottom more. I had an older fish that laid on the bottom a lot but he was always quick to come to the top and greet me and interact with me.


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

It's wierd that all of a sudden he would start it.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Maybe he's just getting used to his new tank.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Ur tank isn't cycled yet, so thats most likely what made him do that him, and killed the neon tetras


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Who has neon tetras that died?


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

how do u cycle a tank?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Veganchick will post a link about it.


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

I don't get why would he be fine in the smaller tank and when it's a larger one he's getting sick.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You put conditioner in the water before putting him in, right?


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

When do you need to use conditioner?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You need to use it every time you change the water. It takes chlorine and chloramines out of the water to make it safe for fish.


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

Isn't that only for tap water?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm not sure if bottled water has chlorine in it. Tap water needs to be treated. As far as cycling goes, you can google fishless cycling and that should give you some info on it.


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm using the drinking water from our fridge, you know, when the fridge has a ice and water thing with it? It says it's filtered. I haven't been treating it because I figured that water would be ok.


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

I feel really bad for Fishy, I don't know how to help him.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It may be filtered but I don't think its taking the chlorine out of the water. Do you have water conditioner? You might want to change his water (a full change) and add conditioner to the new water and then see how he does and see if that was the problem.


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

My parents won't let me do a full change....now


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

I can't help him, I can't change the water now and I can't do a cycle......I'm scared for my betta. I think he's going to die......


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

When will you be able to do a full change? You could always put him back in his small containerfor now, which wouldn't be as much work as the tank and at least he'd be in conditioned water until you are able to do the full change.


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

It's not available to use, so I can't use it anymore. It's packed up.......


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

My parents are mad at me now for mentioning a tank change. I probably won't be able to do it for a long time.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

The reason he is more harmed by the larger tank is because it started cycleing while he is in there, his 1g can't start cycling. Put him back in his smaller tank till the ten gallon is cycled. Fishless Cycling Made Easy here is a nice article on fishless cycleing that might help


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

I can't have my tank cycled.......


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

I want to have it cycled, but my parents won't do it, they don't think it's necessary and they get mad at me.


----------



## Nataku (Feb 22, 2009)

Cycling a tank isn't necessary. None of my tanks are cycled. You just need to keep up on your water changes if you choose not to cycle a tank (well you should do water changes on a tank anyhow, you just need to do them more frequently / larger percentage on a non-cycled tank) You can do that on your own can't you? I don't see why your parents would get mad at you for demonstrating that you are capable of properly taking care of a pet. Shows responsibility.


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

Well, can I still use a filter in an uncycled tank? They get mad because they figured they got enough stuff for the fish, even though I'm paying for it all.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Sure, you can use a filter. It'll help keep the water clean.


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

Some Betta's are happier in smaller tanks.
That I've proven over and over to myself with some of my betta's...
I don't see anywhere The size of your new tank, But I assume it's a 5 or 10 gallon?
Several of my Betta's I had to slowly acclimate them to a bigger tank otherwise they'd stay at the bottom corner and never move or eat....

you can cycle a small tank using only gravel, thats what I did with my 1 gallon tanks...
Also pretty much all my Betta's love a bubble wall, They love playing into it.....not to fast of a flow tho...

Cycling a tank isn't really important if you do frequent water changes...
I also find my betta's are happier and more active with higher temps of 80......

I have experimentent with communities of betta's and all in all I find Betta's are happier on average alone and in smaller tanks..... Some may disagree with me, But this has been my over all experiance...


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks all of you


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Chicklet said:


> Some Betta's are happier in smaller tanks.
> That I've proven over and over to myself with some of my betta's...
> I don't see anywhere The size of your new tank, But I assume it's a 5 or 10 gallon?
> Several of my Betta's I had to slowly acclimate them to a bigger tank otherwise they'd stay at the bottom corner and never move or eat....
> ...


Thats odd, all bettas that I have ever had were happier in larger tanks!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think they can be happy in either one. I think what they are most happy with is clean water.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

lol, good point DQ!


----------

